# Martha's Vineyard (Edgartown)



## mamaslove (Mar 2, 2006)

Hello All-

I tried posting this once before and didn't get a response...figured I would give it a "bump" to see if someone elso might give me some information.

I am visiting the island for the first time in May/June, and I would appreciate "pointers" on restaurants, "must see" places/events and generally things to do that aren't quite for the usual tourist. I love fine food and drink, love good music and love to go where the locals spend their time.

If it helps, I will be there for roughly one week. Any responses will be most appreciated.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

All I can say is I have been on the Cape, but didn't go to Martha's Vineyard. I can tell you that Provincetown is a "different" kind of town. If you don't already know what I'm talking about, think of San Francisco then bump it up a few notches. I only say this incase you were planning on getting over to Provincetown.

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------



## mamaslove (Mar 2, 2006)

My wife and I will just be staying on the island (MV) and will be staying in Edgartown. No offense to anyone, but I don't have an inclination to attend the festival in Provincetown (I have no idea when the official festival is held). It just isn't my cup of tea.

At any rate, I truly would appreciate some feedback from someone familiar with the island.

Trenditional, thanks for the response.


----------



## gator (Feb 23, 2006)

mamaslove, i spent a lot of time there after dating a girl who lived/taught on the island and can recommend some good spots for you. My favorite has to be the Art Cliff Diner, an excellent restaurant for brunch or a light dinner. And remember, its a dry island, so if you want a drink with your meal you will have to bring your own. Most places will charge you a small glass/corking fee...And The Black Dog is highly overrated, I definitely wouldn't bother with it. How long are you there for?


----------



## mamaslove (Mar 2, 2006)

Gator-

I appreciate the response. We are there (staying in Edgartown - I believe I read on mvol.com that it & Oak Bluffs are both "wet") for roughly one week. I am looking for things the locals enjoy about the island and not necessarily the "tourist" things to do. While we will more than likely be doing plenty of sightseeing...we don't want to go on organized tours, etc. 

We are both in our twenties, and we love to enjoy fine food and drink. Any tips / advice would be most appreciated!


----------



## gator (Feb 23, 2006)

For nightlife, there are a couple good places on Main St, Alchemy and the Boathouse. Both will be packed with locals, and if you can, make friends with someone who has a key to the private beach (the name of the beach escapes me at the moment), but its far and away the best swimming you'll find there, and free from the tourists.


----------



## jrick9 (Feb 19, 2006)

I'll second that the Art Cliff Diner is a great place to grab a light meal. I also agree about what the previous poster said about The Black Dog. It's just too touristy: the lines are too long and the food isn't worth the price.


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

I recall a very nice restaurant called "Cheskas" not sure about the spelling. Love Farm Neck Golf Course, and go there in April and May, but in the height of the season, it strangely morphs to "private". Will be there this weekend; will report back if I find out anything interesting.

Joe


----------



## Leslie Crawford (Feb 16, 2006)

I grew up on MV and spent many summers returning there to visit family members and friends. Some of my favorite places to eat include Alchemy and Atria in Edgartown, Farm Neck Golf Course in Oak Bluffs, and the Net Result and Sandy's in Vineyard Haven. Sandy's has the best fish & chips I've ever eaten anywhere and I can state likewise for sushi and fried oysters at the Net Result. Atria is quite pricey, but the food is excellent. Other restaurants that I would highly recommend are Lola's in Oak Bluffs and The Square Rigger in Edgartown.


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

Had dinner last night at Lola's it is really quite good, but not fantastic. It has a New Orleans aspect to it. The drinks were good and there's a bad after about 9 PM. Girls dance with each other and guys restrain their desire to dance. The scene is like a high school dance twenty or more years ago. It was a good place to drink after a less than stunning performance on the windy plains of Farm Neck. Tough course.


Joe


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

My gang and I do a week at the Harborview Hotel in Edgartown, usually on alternate summers, for the past decade. We have struggled with some of the recommended restaurants, perhaps by dumb luck. The Beach Plum Inn (Menemsha?) was great, though. Get an outdoor table as the sun sets over the harbor. Great food and environs made for a memorable dinner, and we will go back! (Other restaurants have been pricey and mediocre, with places like Hilton Head and Laguna Beach having much better offerings.)
As for activities, we enjoy the Mad Maxx catamaran cruises in Edgartown Harbor. A simple walk on Water Street in Edgartown gives a close-up view of the old whaling captains houses, which are beautifully preserved and landscaped. Drive out to the Gay Head cliffs, and you will feel like you are out on the moors in Scotland. Golf is terrific at Farm Neck, though I have never tried eating there. Shop Edgartown for art and great but pricey Trad clothing. Kayak the Eel Pond. Run or bike the many paved and unpaved trails. 
The Vineyard has to be my favorite place to relax and enjoy a summer's week! Enjoy!


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Oops....suckered by a new post on an old thread. Alas, the info will hopefully help someone.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Good to see this thread pop up. My in-laws have a place there, so I generally go every summer; as it happens, we're heading down there Sunday for a week.

We've had many good meals at the Beach Plum, even under its new management. It's up island, which means you have to bring your own drinks. I've had great meals at Lola's and also at Theo's. Another popular place is the Lambert's Cove Inn. I don't remember which town it's in, but it may be in one of the dry towns, so call in advance or suffer the consequences.

I've seen the Art Cliff diner but never eaten there. Maybe I'll give it a try.

Meanwhile, there are great places for both cycling and blading. If you're driving you already have ferry reservations--make sure to gas up before you go on Island, and probably before you get to the Cape, because the last I heard they were over five bucks a gallon.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

jackmccullough said:


> Good to see this thread pop up. My in-laws have a place there, so I generally go every summer; as it happens, we're heading down there Sunday for a week.
> 
> We've had many good meals at the Beach Plum, even under its new management. It's up island, which means you have to bring your own drinks.


Jack, I am 99% sure we got full liquor service at the Beach Plum. Has something changed, one way or the other? Bill


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

eyedoc2180 said:


> Jack, I am 99% sure we got full liquor service at the Beach Plum. Has something changed, one way or the other? Bill


I think you are probably misremembering, although you can bring whatever you want to drink and they'll serve it for you. I know that every time I've gone I've had to bring beer, as the only non-wine drinker in the group.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

*New dining option*

My wife and I went out with my in-laws Thursday night for our anniversary (32!) and we went to a new restaurant called Saltwater. It's on the road between Vineyard Haven and Oak Bluffs, near the drawbridge. Beautiful room with big windows overlooking the lagoon, and everyone enjoyed their dinners. I had steak, everyone else had some variety of fish, all of which were very well reviewed.

I would recommend it.

As it's in Vineyard Haven, no alcohol service, but you can BYO wine or beer (5$/bottle corkage).


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

jackmccullough said:


> I think you are probably misremembering, although you can bring whatever you want to drink and they'll serve it for you. I know that every time I've gone I've had to bring beer, as the only non-wine drinker in the group.


Jack, you are absolutely correct. Funny, the environs were so nice that I don't remember much about the meal! We did indeed "BYOB." I am hoping for a return trip next June. Bill


----------



## JohnHarvard (Oct 7, 2008)

Vinyard Haven is "dry" so most places are BYOB


----------

